# Help Needed on 2004 Pontiac GTO



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

A long while back I bought a 
Polar Lights yellow 2004 Pontiac GTO, kit PM64, 
at Hobby Lobby for a very good price. After examining all the parts, the kit appears quite well made and authentic in most respects.

However, the instruction sheet is totally incomplete as far as what parts should be painted in what colors. The sheet lists nine different colors of paint to use but references no parts to those colors. I tried to contact polarlights.com but got nothing there. 

Anyone know where I could find this information?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Engine probably is painted semi gloss black since they stopped using pontiac engine blue a long time ago. The undercarriage woud be semi gloss black with steel exhaust pipes and aluminum mufflers. The body area under the hood would be body color with aluminum or steel brake cylinders and black battery. The fuel injectin plenum and manifold would be aluminum and the engine cover either flat black or dark grey. As for body color and interior, that is up to you, although these kits came with prepainted bodies. You may want to use chrome Bare Metal Foil to replace all the chrome trim. Go online and Google this year car and you can find information on that year's body and interior colors. Hope this helps.


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Dreadnaught726,

Here are the colors listed in the instruction sheet that I am having trouble with:

flat aluminum
flat steel
flat rust
gloss black
flat black
flat rubber
flat tan

Since the model came in gloss yellow with a solid black interior, I would leave these as is because I like the look. However, I prefer to add more color detail using the suggested paints. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

CCD, here's what I can tell you from what I know about the '04 GTO:

I very seldom use straight black in interiors, most of the time I will use as very dark gray with a black wash around the instruments. Here's the real car's black interior:










Engine is about the same, lots of semi-gloss black mixed with body color...










As far as the yellow exterior, it sounds like GM Yellow Jacket, just about any straight yellow spray would be passable, I use Tamiya colors and would recommend TS-47 Chrome Yellow. 










Uni body chassis were often the same color as the car, however in most US states GM applied an undercoating or a grayish black material called Ziebart to prevent corrosion, I have duplicated it using a dark gray with a heavy semi-gloss black fog, or you can just go straight semi-gloss black.

There was very little actual chrome trim on this era of car but Bare Metal Foil doess make a black chrome trim foil that can be used.


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Very helpful, Pete!
Thank you for taking the time to post the pictures and sharing your detailing tips. Much appreciated.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Along with what Pete posted, you're going to want to paint the engine and transmission in Aluminum, as the block is Aluminum.
Here's a link to the 2006 GTO I did a some years back:
PONTIAC GTO

I have a few more kits simply because it wasn't quite the way I wanted it. After 5 more modeling years under my belt I can make it look much better.

Chris


----------

